# Waivers...anyone?



## pitseleh (Dec 10, 2008)

Im looking for a waiver that will cover an instance where someone is coming to ride my mare as they are interested in purchasing her. Would anyone have one that I might be able to use?

Thanks


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm in the same boat but I need one for me riding someone elses horses. I have found some PM and I can give you the link.

Do I need one for them riding their own horse on their property while giving a lesson?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

cowgirlfitzy said:


> Do I need one for them riding their own horse on their property while giving a lesson?


Are you instructing? - Yes they should sign a waiver.

You should also have insurance. The waiver may not hold up in court.


----------

